# is anyone here from britain?



## freeme (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi am hopeing to find people nearer to me as the medication is different in America,thanks.


----------



## shell69 (Sep 15, 2010)

freeme said:


> Hi am hopeing to find people nearer to me as the medication is different in America,thanks.


Hi freeme, I am also from UK, I am very new to this site but finding it very helpful, like you say though medications are different to those in America, I am not on any medication specifically for IBS as I have yet to be diagnosed, I am taking co-codamol for the pain strong dose(which i need to come off of as been on them for 6 months now) mebeverine for imflamation, and vesicare to help me get through the night.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello freemeI live in the UK also,i have severe IBS,i do hope you find the website of help to you.


----------



## jetboy (Aug 26, 2010)

freeme said:


> Hi am hopeing to find people nearer to me as the medication is different in America,thanks.


yes i am,im on movicol,colpermin and (unsuccesfully) the toilet alot


----------



## shell69 (Sep 15, 2010)

jetboy said:


> yes i am,im on movicol,colpermin and (unsuccesfully) the toilet alot


Hi jetboy, May i ask you how many movicol sachets you are taking daily? I am on two a day now and it seems to of helped me go every third day better than before but still in agony every day







.


----------



## jetboy (Aug 26, 2010)

shell69 said:


> Hi jetboy, May i ask you how many movicol sachets you are taking daily? I am on two a day now and it seems to of helped me go every third day better than before but still in agony every day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i was taking 2 sachets together at night and that seemed to help (though took a few days to get going).i now have the new symptom of Diarrhea though so have for now stopped taking them.but 2 at once at night seemed to work for me,i did once in a while get pain and nausea after taking it but it passed quickly enough to not be a problem.


----------



## susie35 (Sep 14, 2010)

does taking thoses things make it worses?


----------



## edzbird (Sep 22, 2010)

freeme said:


> Hi am hopeing to find people nearer to me as the medication is different in America,thanks.


Hi..I am from the UK...I take mebeverine which seems to keep the bowel spasms away mostly..and movicol for constipation - I usually take 2 sachets at night, but sometimes have to take 4 for a couple of days then leave it for 1 or 2 days. Can't really say I ever have a "normal" BM - it's either nothing or an explosion, and to be honest I prefer the explosions to being bunged up. I do occasionally, however, have such spasms that cause me to inflate to 9months pregnant size and double me up in agony - not found an OTC painkiller to help. Can't seem to get it under real control.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey, I'm from the UK as well and I know the medications here are much different to those in the US. Some of the medications I've been on include:Colpermin (which only gave me indigestion)Spasmonal (which worked really well for cramps but made constipation worse)MebeverineFybogelMovicol (can't count the number of times I've had to do the disimpaction treatment, just for me to be constipated again 3 days later!)Sodium picosulphate (aka Dulcolax, only thing that seems to do anything)Liquid parrafin (helps with the DulcolaxLactulose (just made me crampy)... and I've only been diagnosed as IBS 13 months ago lol! To be honest, even when I'm in a lot of pain I try and avoid the anti-spasmodics because some of them tend to make my constipation worse, what I need is a few really good cramps so at least I'll pass something!I've also found it hard to gain weight and contrary to what doctor's say, I tend to feel better the less fibre I eat - think I have colonic inertia but haven't been for testing for it yet. Have had a colonoscopy, gastroscopy, small bowel investigation (barium swallow) and even been in hospital because couldn't get any food in me and was losing an awful lot of weight! Was just wondering if any of you suffer from severe nausea and lack of appetite. I've been prescribed Domperidone, because the nausea has got debilatating and its worked quite well, with the added benefit of speeding things through the intestines!Just wondering what your thoughts are on the treatment in the UK? I had to go privately to get the colonoscopy done even though there's a family history of both Crohn's and Ulcerative Colitis, and didn't even finish the procedure because my bowel was so stiff from the bowel prep! Although my constipation's definitely not under control at the moment, some of the other things I've had success with are Magnesium Citrate tablets (play about with the dose, I took 500 mg a night, you'll know its too much if you have diarrhoea!) and vitamin C (anywhere between 500mg - 1500 mg) again you'll know if you've taken too much if you experience diarrhoea!Sorry a bit long winded, but can be very difficult talking to friends and family about this and good to talk to people who have actually experienced it!Hope you all get a bit of relief and find something that works for you!


----------



## vanguard (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi gang, just joined.I'm from Bedfordshire.I'm on Movicol.Funny the differen ways doctors subscribe this stuff.My GP. tells me to take 1-2 sachets a day for about 7-10 days.To stop untill I "block up" again.While on holiday, I needed some (as I forgot mine), went to see a local GP.Who told me that Movicil is usless, unless taken reguarly 3 times a day.He then gave me a perscription for Fybogel, I think that's what it was called'Horrible stuff, couldent wait to get home to my Movicol.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Ugh Fybogel is disgusting - it describes it as a delicious orange drink but I'd rather drink mud! You have to be really careful with it because if you don't drink enough water with it, it can cause a blockage in your system, happened to me before and with flaxseeds so I'm going easy on the fibre at the minute. I'm back on the Movicol again, trying to find a dose that works for me, hate the bloody stuff cos leaves me in so much pain and cramping and either works or is like a bomb has gone off (sorry probably TMI!)Its refreshing to talk to people from the UK because we can compare medicines - I get very confused with all the American products you hear about!


----------



## vanguard (Jan 5, 2011)

em_t said:


> Ugh Fybogel is disgusting - it describes it as a delicious orange drink but I'd rather drink mud! You have to be really careful with it because if you don't drink enough water with it, it can cause a blockage in your system, happened to me before and with flaxseeds so I'm going easy on the fibre at the minute. I'm back on the Movicol again, trying to find a dose that works for me, hate the bloody stuff cos leaves me in so much pain and cramping and either works or is like a bomb has gone off (sorry probably TMI!)Its refreshing to talk to people from the UK because we can compare medicines - I get very confused with all the American products you hear about!


Hello, Nice to talk to you, I only get the pain & cramping i get is, if I leave it to long between dose's, or I take it for to long. I guess I'm lucky that my IBS doesent bother me all the time, I get the odd week or three, when its bad. Then a couple of weeks or so of normal-ish living.My names Dave by the way.


----------



## whiteelephant (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello, am also in the UK I normally take Movicol, in varying amounts, Recently was prescribed Lansoprazole for re-surfacing acid issues and finding I need to the Movicol less which is good, though I seem to be in more abdo pain, can never win! Only had 2 sachets in last 7 days so a big change! I also use them alongside Dulcolax if things get very bad or occasionally Senokot to help keep things moving as its a bit more gentle. Though I seem to have gotten used to the Dulcolax, the first time I took it I felt like I was going to die but now just tends to clear things with only a few mild cramps. Previously tried Fybogel, vile stuff and didn't think it helped at all. Think I tried Colpermin + some thing else OTC a few years back but was expensive and don't remember it helping much...GP seems pretty clueless, just usual clap-trap of more fibre etc...sigh..had a flexi-sig and my abdo felt more times than I care to remember to rule out other things but general consensus is IBS and they seem to just hope I'll go away and stop pestering them...Annie


----------



## vanguard (Jan 5, 2011)

whiteelephant said:


> Hello, am also in the UK I normally take Movicol, in varying amounts, Recently was prescribed Lansoprazole for re-surfacing acid issues and finding I need to the Movicol less which is good, though I seem to be in more abdo pain, can never win! Only had 2 sachets in last 7 days so a big change! I also use them alongside Dulcolax if things get very bad or occasionally Senokot to help keep things moving as its a bit more gentle. Though I seem to have gotten used to the Dulcolax, the first time I took it I felt like I was going to die but now just tends to clear things with only a few mild cramps. Previously tried Fybogel, vile stuff and didn't think it helped at all. Think I tried Colpermin + some thing else OTC a few years back but was expensive and don't remember it helping much...GP seems pretty clueless, just usual clap-trap of more fibre etc...sigh..had a flexi-sig and my abdo felt more times than I care to remember to rule out other things but general consensus is IBS and they seem to just hope I'll go away and stop pestering them...Annie


Hi Annie,I to am on Lansoprazole for excess acid etc., though I'm not sure it it realy helps much. I think I get the same outcome if I suck a couple of rennies, or a some gaviscom. Never tried senakot, nothing could be as bad as that fybogel......Though my GP is good, I dont really think they have many answers. We just have to keep trying different doseages, and trying different things ourselves.RegardsDave


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

im from the uk!!


----------



## vanguard (Jan 5, 2011)

cw_2009 said:


> im from the uk!!


Hi cw, Gosh you've been on here since 2005.Anyways nice to make your aquantance.I'm in Bedfordshire, whereabouts are you?.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

yea.. been on here for a while. started when i was about 16, im 24 now, seems to of improved a bit lateley but not right.how come u decided to join the forum.. im from the west midlands


----------



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

well, use whatever treatment you are using currently. Try doing pranayam (you can see my post)along with it. If you want you can try doing yoga too.It helped me to get rid of IBS-C. Now i just need 2-4 glasses of lukewarm water to have smooth BM in 1 go in 2-3 minutes. I rarely have BM in two "installments." and the best part about pranayam is that its DIY and free, unless you want a paid instructor to teach you. It helps to solve/ease more than just IBS-C...


----------



## whiteelephant (Jul 27, 2010)

vanguard said:


> Hi Annie,I to am on Lansoprazole for excess acid etc., though I'm not sure it it realy helps much. I think I get the same outcome if I suck a couple of rennies, or a some gaviscom. Never tried senakot, nothing could be as bad as that fybogel......Though my GP is good, I dont really think they have many answers. We just have to keep trying different doseages, and trying different things ourselves.RegardsDave


Hi Dave I don't think the Lansoprazole is working, at least judging by this weekend anyway! I have another month on it, then GP said will review. Was on Omeprazole and ranitidine a few years back, which in memory worked better. Unfortunately I have another health issue at the moment (on a separate thread), which might be the reason for my chest (acid?) pains, Gaviscon extra did nothing to relive the pain previously, hence why prescribed the Lansoprazole, though I have been in pain all weekend, so don't think its working! Do you find you get bad headaches too with it? My GP said to use the Senakot alongside Movicol, as needed, it usually helps but not always. Since last replying I have been back on the Movicol nightly, had to take Migraleve all weekend for headache, which has codiene in = feel like getting bunged up..







Think will be Senakot tonight as well..I think you are right, just a case of trial and error with diet and medicine. Kind regards, Annie


----------



## vanguard (Jan 5, 2011)

whiteelephant said:


> Hi Dave I don't think the Lansoprazole is working, at least judging by this weekend anyway! I have another month on it, then GP said will review. Was on Omeprazole and ranitidine a few years back, which in memory worked better. Unfortunately I have another health issue at the moment (on a separate thread), which might be the reason for my chest (acid?) pains, Gaviscon extra did nothing to relive the pain previously, hence why prescribed the Lansoprazole, though I have been in pain all weekend, so don't think its working! Do you find you get bad headaches too with it? My GP said to use the Senakot alongside Movicol, as needed, it usually helps but not always. Since last replying I have been back on the Movicol nightly, had to take pranayam all weekend for headache, which has codiene in = feel like getting bunged up..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Annie,Sorry to hear that your not having a good time at present..I hate having pains in my chest, you always think the worst. Then you get anctious, is it my heart etc.Luckily I dont get headaches or migraines much now, I used to get them a lot when I was younger.Migraleve, is an old and trusted friend to me.I've not been given Omeprazole and ranitidine yet....., just Lansoprazole & Movicol when needed.I have been eating more greens lately, and excercising a bit more recently, I think that may be helping the old tummy. Though my tummy etc feels ok at present, my bm's are not right.So as not to end on a "bum" note.I think I will get some senakot in, and will try it the next time I need something.Do hope you feel better soonRegardsDaveP.S. sorry the reply's a bit short, I'am at work.


----------



## vanguard (Jan 5, 2011)

cw_2009 said:


> yea.. been on here for a while. started when i was about 16, im 24 now, seems to of improved a bit lateley but not right.how come u decided to join the forum.. im from the west midlands


 Hi, I was looking on the net for other remedies for the old ibs, and found the site.Seemed a good idea.Have you found it useful?.CheersDave


----------



## Tiggersbounce (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello I'm from Britain, Plymouth to be precise.Anyone noticed that Sainsbury's now has a whole aisle just for gluton/wheat etc free foods. About time eh?


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, I am. In Cornwall.


----------



## VickyM85 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm from the UK too, Manchester. I visited this site a few months ago, and now I'm back because my IBS seems to have changed. Been suffering for just over a year now and I can't seem to form any sort of pattern from my symptoms. Just over Christmas my IBS seemed to take a turn for the worse, and I started getting a pain just under my right rib that feels like someone has inflated a balloon there. It's pretty much been there since Christmas, some days are worse than others. Today it's bad and I'm getting pain right up into my chest and into my shoulder blade. I mostly feel it when I breathe, it's not the sort of pain that's constantly throbbing, more I feel it depending on the way I'm sitting or move. I find it's very uncomfortable when I wake up in the morning. Does anyone else feel a pain like this, it's sort of freaking me out.Since I was diagnosed I've been on Movicol and Mebeverine (Colofac). Movicol seemed to work really well at first - 2 sachets a day. But just up to and over Xmas it seemed to sometimes work and sometimes not. I'd get constipated and found the only thing to do was up my dose to get things going again. I was given the Mebeverine to help with bloating, and have been on and off this all year: I tend to take it when I get a bloating episode but I've never really been sure if it's made a difference or not.I went back to my Drs and she changed my medicine. Now I'm on Bucospan for bloating and Ducosate capsules for constipation. To be honest, I don't think either are doing anything as I don't feel any better. The Dr said that Ducosate forces your bowel's muscles to work so you have to go, but I haven't really noticed anything happening. Apologies for the in-depth detail but when I do go it seems to be hours and hours after I've taken my capsule.The bloating is really affecting my self esteem, I feel a fat frump, and I'm having to pick and choose my wardrobe around what will be comfy and what will conceal the bloated belly. No more pretty belted dresses :-( I'm meant to be going on a beach holiday in a week which potentially will involve me having to wear a bikini in front of my friends - I am not feeling very confident. Does anyone have any suggestions for reducing the bloat?Sigh. Apologies for the rant!


----------



## Vegibs-urgh... (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, big up da NHS..!


----------

